# Probios for alpaca



## EstellaMA

Can I use my goat probiotics for an alpaca? If ok, would I go with the "adult" dose? More? Less? I have this one... http://www.jefferspet.com/goats-prefer-probiotic-plus-paste/camid/LIV/cp/VP-G7/cn/3309/


----------



## sweetgoats

I am sorry i do not know about them. I hope someone chimes in here for you.

What happened? 

I would think it would be ok. I know my neighbor came here to get my Probiotic to give to her Alpaca.


----------



## EstellaMA

I have a couple kids showing coccidia symptoms. He's had clumping poo and the kids hang out around him. So he's getting sulfa dosed along with them. Though I think his clumped poo is from the fresh grass he's been getting into, better safe than sorry. Will be doing probiotics once our 5 days are through.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is this an adult alpaca? As long as it doesn't have extra copper, it will be fine to use for alpacas.

If a cria or young alpaca, I would give the 5g dose. If adult alpaca, I would give 10g.


----------



## EstellaMA

I was told he is 4 years old. Will double check the copper. Thanks


----------

